# The Hobbit movies



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

So am I the only person that's at least a little disappointed in the Hobbit movies so far? I mean ok they are really good-looking and there's all sorts of fast paced action and yes Smaug is really cool. However what dismays me is the liberties that Peter Jackson and crew have seemed to take with the story this time around. Maybe I wouldn't mind so much if they hadn't done such a fantastic job with the Lord of the Rings. I mean when I see a movie that's derived from a book I'm usually expecting at least somewhat of a let down but with LOTR they did such a fantastic job that differences that happened in the translation to the big screen in the end were just little nit-picky things that didn't really distract you from the enjoying the movies. With the Hobbit movies they seem to be using the original story as sort of a framework which then they just are stuffing and adding all sorts of extra story-lines, characters and adding dialog and time to existing scenes and changing some scenes for no apparent reason. That and they seem bound and determined to beat us over the head with creating connections between the Hobbit and LOTR. I mean I think it's pretty well understood that the Hobbit is a prequel to LOTR and they don't really need to spell out that connection every other scene. I don't know maybe Mr. Jackson just decided this time around that he was going to go for the big paycheck (extending the Hobbit to three movies instead of the original plan for two) by creating all sorts of filler rather than faithfully translating a beloved story to the big screen like he did with LOTR. Unfortunately the experience that I've had with both movies so far is that I'm getting distracted a lot by my brain going "hey wait a minute that's not right". And I even splurged on both and went out of my way to see them in 3-D IMAX and even that all encompassing experience wasn't enough to distract me from the way they seem to have just disregarded the integrity of the original story. Oh well, considering that LOTR were amazing achievements in movie-making I guess expecting the Hobbit movies to live up to that standard was probably expecting too much.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm sure you understand movie's creator doesn't bound literally to books; it's always been talk from consumers how close or far the interpretation goes... and it will go again and again
personally, I'm attempting do "pre-tuning" to certain movies (after books) to treat the gigantic work of movie's crew; thinking - well, this is could be same story but a storyteller is other person - he have own vision and right to express it


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> So am I the only person that's at least a little disappointed in the Hobbit movies so far? I mean ok they are really good-looking and there's all sorts of fast paced action and yes Smaug is really cool. However what dismays me is the liberties that Peter Jackson and crew have seemed to take with the story this time around. Maybe I wouldn't mind so much if they hadn't done such a fantastic job with the Lord of the Rings. I mean when I see a movie that's derived from a book I'm usually expecting at least somewhat of a let down but with LOTR they did such a fantastic job that differences that happened in the translation to the big screen in the end were just little nit-picky things that didn't really distract you from the enjoying the movies. With the Hobbit movies they seem to be using the original story as sort of a framework which then they just are stuffing and adding all sorts of extra story-lines, characters and adding dialog and time to existing scenes and changing some scenes for no apparent reason. That and they seem bound and determined to beat us over the head with creating connections between the Hobbit and LOTR. I mean I think it's pretty well understood that the Hobbit is a prequel to LOTR and they don't really need to spell out that connection every other scene. I don't know maybe Mr. Jackson just decided this time around that he was going to go for the big paycheck (extending the Hobbit to three movies instead of the original plan for two) by creating all sorts of filler rather than faithfully translating a beloved story to the big screen like he did with LOTR. Unfortunately the experience that I've had with both movies so far is that I'm getting distracted a lot by my brain going "hey wait a minute that's not right". And I even splurged on both and went out of my way to see them in 3-D IMAX and even that all encompassing experience wasn't enough to distract me from the way they seem to have just disregarded the integrity of the original story. Oh well, considering that LOTR were amazing achievements in movie-making I guess expecting the Hobbit movies to live up to that standard was probably expecting too much.


He is taking one book and making three three hour movies where as he had three books to make three three hour movies the first go around. Not surprised at all.

With that said I know someone who things the lotr should have been 6 movies!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Actually I think my wife is the lucky one in this experience, because she hasn't read the book so she doesn't know any different and can just enjoy the movies for what they are.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

count me too


----------

